# Fookers CC



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Feels good to be back in the car scene


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

lovin' it!! :thumbup:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Damnnnn Nicul!


----------



## Doug Funny (Aug 17, 2007)

oh wow, this car is doing it.


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn:thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's "ok" if your into the whole "my car is the sickest thing around"


Looks truly stunning. The wheels look like an optical illusion. One second I think their small and then I think their huge. 

Need more photos


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Got damn..

Ish is DOING IT :thumbup:


----------



## Little_Jason (Jun 17, 2010)

AAAMMMAZZZINNNGG!!! deff need more photos


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhh man this looks so much better than the shot you sent me earlier this week.

All i can say is WOW man, WOW :beer::beer:


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

money! Looking good Nicul!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyum


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

NICUL!! WTF man!! Where did this sh** come from?!

Oh man..too hot. Nice job dude :thumbup::thumbup:

Looking forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh my


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

JEEESSUSSSS.

Killin' it son.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

damn man thats ****ing amazing!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

ive only seen these wheels on one other car, I like them better on here :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, that is a car to use the word "Epic" on


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

Looks so proper!!!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm glad I got out of the cc game


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

perfect


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i'm over it.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for the comments guy, and to the other comment about someone having the other wheels, its Wyman, and I think they still look better on his car


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

it's aight


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

Jeeezus. I can dig it.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

oh. em. jee.


----------



## Du Speed (Sep 2, 2001)

Looks great!


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

holyyyy F*CK!!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*speechless*


----------



## VLKWGN (Jul 11, 2006)

wow


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks sick! :thumbup:


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

WOW:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

f7ck me sally. this is oozing with greatness


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Classy move sir!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

ShadowGLI said:


> perfect


HOLYYY S***!! That is by far THEE SIKKKEST CC ive EVARRR SEEN!!!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Thats so sick! Love it Fooker!:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Looks awesome. What are the specs on the wheels out of curiosity?


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Call in da fire dept cause that ish is SMOKIN!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Getaway Car (Apr 18, 2007)

wow.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

****ing ill bro, hands down best looking CC i've ever seen.


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

unreal.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

YES!


----------



## ChEeZJeTTa04 (Jun 1, 2007)

sexy!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Killin it.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

holy googly moogly............:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

as we say in Hawaii MMMMMEEEEEEAAAAANNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

whoa...


----------



## bLeW-DuB (Oct 28, 2003)

hly ....


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

this is Dirty :beer:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i was gonna say "wow, sick, epic, amazing, speechless" but that was already said. Ill just keep quiet. 
:beer:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

love the car, love the color! :beer:


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow. Looks awesome man!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Mother****ing delicious!!!


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

it was nice to meet you at hooters when u were in norcal last year. your ride is sick bro!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

johnny5gti said:


> it was nice to meet you at hooters when u were in norcal last year. your ride is sick bro!


Same here man, see you in august some time.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

**** dude i didntk now this was your car, looks so proper


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

lol all good.


So I guess it time to get back to work on this thing


To do list
- Porsche Brake upgrade
- Start the K04 upgrade


Im already thinking about going a different route on the wheels.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

and getting rid of the stupid front plate


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

I call dibs on the wheels!!! Im baggin my B6, n these wheels will be on my car!!


----------



## Frenchie32 (May 25, 2009)

That is mean looking beast ! what's the specs on wheels ?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

grrreat success :thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

we practically fam right? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

d.tek said:


> we practically fam right? :laugh::laugh:


this is true, 100%


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

super clean car man


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

looks great. 


need some high res background worthy shots. post'em up :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

secks:thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

would love a hi res of one of the other 2 shots from that set


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

my father just bought a CC in this color...this makes me wanna wanna go to his house and bag it


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

I ****ing love it. Whats your plans with the wheels? Txt me bro.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

This is so god damn beautiful.


----------



## aliveoutofhabit (May 21, 2010)

Wheel make and specs? This is so cash right here.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Nicul, call me


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

can't get over this thing... favorite bagged vw at the moment!


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

me too.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

yaaaa nicul!


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Nicul it was a pleasure meeting you at WCW, Bro. Congrats on all the hardware! Outstanding ride you've got there!


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

dogdrive said:


>


 :what: 
AWESOME PICTURE!! 
1st time seeing this car! 

what wheels is that? and what air suspension do you useD??


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

its pretty ridiculous how amazing this car looks... phuckn AWESOME :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

that is sooooooooooooooo ILL.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Favorite car right now


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

Amazing CC !!

Does anyone can give me some more details about the rims (18/19 inch, how many J wide and offset?
They fit perfectly!!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

car is hot, compensating for his ugliness.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

is this car still around?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm glad this post got bumped back up.. ****s so serious :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

simply stunning.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> is this car still around?


Good question, I remember just seeing it at WCW just a few months ago... I remember being REALLY buzzed when I saw it and yelled , "Oh, s***! A bagged CC!" :laugh:


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh my.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I WANT ROLLING SHOTS..........tek take some


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

this car is unreal...love it


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> is this car still around?


It's hibernating


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

ihiro said:


> :what:
> AWESOME PICTURE!!
> 1st time seeing this car!
> 
> what wheels is that? and what air suspension do you useD??


Lol. Image wheels. Mason-tech front and rear w/ accuair switchspeed.


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Best CC i have ever seen love it:thumbup:


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like a Hyundai :wave:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

remember that time we were friends nicul, and now you don't like me anymore?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Emron said:


> Looks like a Hyundai :wave:


 **** you Emron 



d.tek said:


> remember that time we were friends nicul, and now you don't like me anymore?


 :facepalm: you're still family!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> is this car still around?


 

Will, the CC is still here. I've been busy at work trying to make a few extra bucks from some new toys.


----------



## B.A.G (Dec 5, 2010)

does someone have some pics of this CC with his Rotiform wheels?


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

looks awesome, can't wait to get mine!:thumbup: 

the delay for being on the east coast.


----------



## jdmdon (Jun 2, 2009)

best CC by far :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bump for a sick CC


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

congrats on the PVW feature Nicul. well deserved :beer:


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

BklynMKV said:


> congrats on the PVW feature Nicul. well deserved :beer:


X2 dope ride :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Dude… :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick! Rotiforms look ill! :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

Thank you very much guys. I am currently working on a new trunk setup, I will post some pictures of what I have so far tomorrow.


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

This car is one of the main reason for me buy a 2009 cc gt 2.0t in the uk , looking forward too see what the next stage is like


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

excited to see the trunk. Do you ever miss the old jetta?


----------



## justmalpica (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are really nice boxes:thumbup:


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Man, I bet you get a lotta dropped jaws when you drive around. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

One of the very few CC's that I like. Very well done. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

This is what the current trunk looks like. 










We also installed the APR K04 and S3 intercooler on it, **** moves. 

Haven't really decided what I am going to do with the wheels for now, probably sell them haha


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

prob one of my fav bagged car, the forms are really amazing !

Are you going to add any sound deadening material in your trunk ? I heard it can be a night and day diff if done properly, barely hear the compressors (if vibrations are non existent too of course)


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

Since I brought my cc , I am trying too decide on if to fit coilovers or used my old accuair e-level kit off my 2002 seat leon cupra and buy new front bags and brackets of the rears . Can you confirm that the cc uses the same bags as a mk5 golf gti ?

Cheers Kenny


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

they use the same bags:thumbup:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

woww back from the dead


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

what management system are you running and what where the specs on the wheels?

I looked through the whole thread but didn't see anything.

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice. I have a light brown cc too, this color was on the bottom of the list for me but i've really grown to love it.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> what management system are you running and what where the specs on the wheels?
> 
> I looked through the whole thread but didn't see anything.
> 
> :beer::thumbup:


 Mr. Fookerbob likes to keep his secrets


----------

